# so what do you dream about?



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

So lately, I have been having lots of dreams.. mostly nightmares though lol. Last night I had a dream that my cat was trying to kill me lol. felt a little nervous when she was laying beside me today with her paw around my neck lol. But anyways, what have you guys been dreaming about lately?


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

Selig said:


> I dream about DP, sex and losing my teeth a lot.


All in the same dream? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Meow&#8230; I don't know if this is your real name or not but every time I read it, it reminds me of a champion woman table tennis player who lives in my country.. her name is Meow Meow... No kidding.. cool huh?


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

I actually had a dream I remember well recently..I went on a date with a very attractive woman and we hit it off and at some point in the date she mentions that she isn't ticklish so I began to tickle her...she starts laughing and tickling back then I woke up  Oh, and I have a recurring dream where I'm viewing myself sleeping and someone throws a bucket of spiders on me but I haven't had it in a while THANK GOD!


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

I have a nightmare where my friends and family tell me im mentally handicapped or it will b just really really taboo just weird stuff. I need to get off these drugs :???: hah


----------



## meow (Nov 2, 2013)

haha, nice! Meow is definitely not my real name though lol.

omg a bucket of spiders... lol I can't imagine that. A couple of months ago I woke up in the middle of the night, felt really itchy, but tried to sleep. But I went to scratch myself and I felt something squishy and there was a spider crawling on me.. in my shirt! under my blankets! Like wtf how did it even get there?! Scared me and I didn't want to sleep for a while lol.

(I'm not sure why but it's not letting me quote the other posts)


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

meow said:


> A couple of months ago I woke up in the middle of the night, felt really itchy, but tried to sleep. But I went to scratch myself and I felt something squishy and there was a spider crawling on me.. in my shirt! under my blankets! Like wtf how did it even get there?! Scared me and I didn't want to sleep for a while lol.
> 
> (I'm not sure why but it's not letting me quote the other posts)


yuuckkk!!!!! I would've died


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

Lately I've been having dreams about being in prison. And I can *always* fly in my dreams.

And I also had a dream a cat was trying to kill me, not too long ago. It had lasers.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

The world ending, seeing my ex girlfriend, being able to breathe and see underwater


----------



## Arcadius (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok I know my English isn't that great but I have to post this!

I was alone in a big house and there was no light. I was looking for something but I don't know what. And then I was in basement, it was really dark there and it looked like dungeon. And suddenly I see some psychologist sitting in front of me with a light in her hand and she wanted to talk to me. I ran the hell out of there...


----------



## Celestia (Oct 28, 2013)

I always have really vivid dreams that are incredibly strange lol.


----------



## autopilot (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had a few weird nightmares in which there is a second "me". Just following me and looking at me from afar, with a blank expression. Sometimes she gets very close, and I don't know if it's to attack or what, but I always wake up at this point so I guess I'll never know. They really creep me out, though.

Edit: Whoops this is an old thread, sorry!


----------

